# Exporting help pls??



## Rupert007 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi folks, 
I am fairly new to lightroom,  I have windows pc with version 6
I use this to edit my event photography images which can be couple of hundred photos, they upload in order that they was taken which is fine but after editing I export them to a file in pictures for my client and all of the images keep getting muddled up in no kind of order,  time image taken etc are all muddled with nothing to explain why lightroom does this and I don't want to keep re sorting out 200+ images back to the order that they was taken in. 
Any help please is appreciated it's driving me mad this.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Rupert, welcome to the forums!

The order you see in Windows is determined by Windows itself, not by LR. Normally, files in Windows are shown in alphabetical / numeric order, so if you want to see them chronologically in Windows, it's probably easiest to use either sequence numbers or the date/time as part of the exported file name.


----------



## Rupert007 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ah thank you for the info, 
How do I apply either of these to the export pls?? 
The images do not have a file name themselves although I have created a destination folder in pictures.


----------



## jid9p80vph (Mar 30, 2018)

In the export dialog, you have the option to name the exported photos (File Naming > Rename To). If the photos are in the correct order in LR, you can use a sequence number in the new name (the "Custom Name - Sequence" option). If you want them in the order in which they were originally shot, try the "Custom Settings" naming option and use the date and time fields in the "Sequence and Date" section to create a filename that works for you.


----------



## Rupert007 (Mar 31, 2018)

marcb said:


> In the export dialog, you have the option to name the exported photos (File Naming > Rename To). If the photos are in the correct order in LR, you can use a sequence number in the new name (the "Custom Name - Sequence" option). If you want them in the order in which they were originally shot, try the "Custom Settings" naming option and use the date and time fields in the "Sequence and Date" section to create a filename that works for you.


Thank you for your help it's appreciated.


----------



## davidedric (Mar 31, 2018)

If Lightroom won't do it for you, I use FastStone on the exported images to arrange them in the order I want, and then rename them so that the image names are in that order.  Happy to provide more details if you want.

Dave


----------



## Rupert007 (Mar 31, 2018)

davidedric said:


> If Lightroom won't do it for you, I use FastStone on the exported images to arrange them in the order I want, and then rename them so that the image names are in that order.  Happy to provide more details if you want.
> 
> Dave


Thank for you help Dave.


----------

